# flight suit advice please



## jenb416 (Oct 6, 2012)

Can someone recommend a good flight suit for me to purchase? I have 3 pigeons, all around the same size, one a little bigger than the others. One is a feral rock pigeon the other two are homing pigeons. I just want to get one right now and let the birds take turns using it. PGWear is not accepting orders at this time so that doesn't seem to be an option. Thanks


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I was gonna recommend PG wear, hmmm.
I don't know of any other site who makes them.

Reti


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

PGWear is the best!!! Boni is a beautiful person. Very lovely to work with!

Since she's not taking orders at the moment, you could try making it yourself. Measure your birds accordingly, and try one of PG wear's 'baby ideas' using a sock or a handkerchief.

Good luck!


----------



## Pidgeys (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi there, I'm from New Zealand and just bought one this month. It's such a great thing to have. I know you are from the U.S but you could always check it out. www.featheredfashions.com


----------

